# Anyone have Kargomaster racks?



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Hey guys, 
I was looking into a kargomaster proII under cap mount ladder rack for my truck. How are they? Are they really as strong and solid as they say? Also what about rust how quick is this thing gonna start rusting? Kargomaster claims they have a state of the art zinc coating under the paint, but I know its steel and will get very scratched sliding loads on it.


Thanks, Dave


----------



## The Coastal Craftsman (Jun 29, 2009)

I seen a lot of contractors latly coating more and more stuff in line-x from trucks beds, Bed boxes, Roof racks and so on. I even heard that some people are using it on decks and around pools! The stuff is dam strong and will make what ever your getting last a very long time. Might be worth getting it coated with that. The paint coating they say they have never last long. It's micron thin and dont work anywhere near as well as they say. If you scratch the paint it will more than likely remove the rust prevention.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Kargomaster makes very good racks. They are one of the best rack makers around. If you look at Leer and A.R.E., they make their shells/tops compatible with Kargomaster products.

good luck.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks guys for the info!

BC, I'm gonna give the local bedlining place a call and see what they can do, thats a good idea!


Slow, Thats what I hear, I'm am deffinetly almost set on the kargomaster/are dcu cap combo:thumbup:. I was just mostly worried about the rust.


Dave


----------



## JonM (Nov 1, 2007)

I have one on my truck...good rack...poor powder coating...it started pealing in about a month


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Thanks, Jon 
Thats what I'm worried about, around here they dump so much salt on the roads I am thinking its gonna kill it!


Dave


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

There is always a cheap resolution to that, rustloeum spray paint. The racks hold up well. There are some alum racks such as system one, they are great too but last I saw a contractor having his alum sawed off in the middle of the night by scrap metal scavengers.... :laughing:


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Slow, God those guys will steal anything!:laughing: 
I was acctually looking at the system one rack, that is my first choice. The crappy part is they de-rate the rack to 400lbs-600lbs capacity when its used with the under cap mount and the legs are so wide they will block the doors on the sides of the are cap.


Dave


----------



## Metro M & L (Jun 3, 2009)

i have one it started rusting day one after I put my first ladder on it. You can have an autobody shop powder coat it. Out in my area there is a local fabricator who makes racks out of square tube that come with a true powder coat for the same cost as a kargomaster. Wish I would have gone that route. Oh well.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Metro, yup thats what I keep thinking about, the first thing I slide on the rack is gonna scratch the crap out of it. I have been looking around locally and nobody will build an aluminum rack around here!




I found this site, I am really considering a rack from these guys. They are in North Carolina, but they ship to PA. They look pretty sweet in my opinion and rust free!
http://www.ryderracks.com/ryderracks.php

Dave


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

dkillianjr said:


> Slow, God those guys will steal anything!:laughing:
> I was acctually looking at the system one rack, that is my first choice. The crappy part is they de-rate the rack to 400lbs-600lbs capacity when its used with the under cap mount and the legs are so wide they will block the doors on the sides of the are cap.
> 
> 
> Dave


How much the DCU costing you? I had a 6.5' DCU before on a F150 screw. One of my trucks has the F250 dcu..nice but pricey.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

slowforthecones said:


> How much the DCU costing you? I had a 6.5' DCU before on a F150 screw. One of my trucks has the F250 dcu..nice but pricey.


Hey slow, the DCU is right around $1993.00 I acctually priced a reading aluminum cap wow! that was around $5200.00! I said no thankyou:laughing:


Dave


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

You got a good deal... Capworld?? What kind of body/truck you going for? I paid about $3500 for the F250 screw 8 ft DCU and Kargomaster installed. I am thinking of going to a alum utility body with panel cover on the F250.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

slowforthecones said:


> You got a good deal... Capworld?? What kind of body/truck you going for? I paid about $3500 for the F250 screw 8 ft DCU and Kargomaster installed. I am thinking of going to a alum utility body with panel cover on the F250.


I am ordering the cap tomorrow. Its acctually a little place about 30 miles from me. My dad got two caps from them and a bunch of people around here went there too, very good service. Its just a regular pickup F250 8' bed. Now that price is just for the cap and installation, the kargo master rack is an additional 900 bucks. I'm just gonna order the cap, and then have a aluminum rack made by that company I linked. 

Those aluminum bodies are very nice looking, I acctually looked at them while I was shopping for trucks. I'd say go for it:thumbup: I don't know about cali but around here the steel ones don't last long because of all the road salt they spread.


Dave


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Yeah, at roughly 15k....not sure if I want to spend that much as it's almost half the cost of a new truck just for a chassis..think I will stick to my high top DCU instead.


----------



## davitk (Oct 3, 2008)

My dad had a Kargomaster on his '94 Chevy, when he sold the truck I took it off and put it on my Dodge. It is a very nice, strong rack that rusts. Sand it down and repaint it.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Slow, Holy crap! I had no idea they were quite that much I'd stay with the cap too. On the DCU caps I know the side toolboxes are around 12" deep at the bottom, you wouldn't happen to know what the depth of the tool box is at the top of the door opening would ya? Or maybe if you were near your truck you could measure it for me:laughing:


davitk, I'm lazy though, I hate matinence:laughing:



Dave


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

Check this out
http://www.4are.com/product/dcu/specifications.php

I'm not near the truck sorry. I have two side doors but they don't have the intergrated box, its opens into the bed to grab stuff when I'm parked.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

No problem, slow Thankyou for the link:thumbup:


Dave


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

I just scored a KargoMaster ProII for $60.00 off of a cash for clunkers vehicle. Even has the ratchet tie down options. Having some mods done to it and figure 3 cans of rustoleum spray and I should be set.


----------



## dkillianjr (Aug 28, 2006)

Wow wolfgang thats one heck of a deal!:thumbsup:


Dave


----------



## Wolfgang (Nov 16, 2008)

Yeah, I thought so too. Went to put it on the F250 Crew Cab I just bought and it hits the top of the cab. I have a friend who's a welder and he's welding on 3" extensions on it. When all is said and done, I should have under $200.00 in it.


----------



## slowforthecones (Aug 24, 2008)

nice find!


----------



## kingston (Dec 19, 2006)

I currently have one of the old style HD 1700lb. Kargomaster racks on my 07 GMC Classic 2500 HD Quad Cab Long Bed Duramax. It is rusting from the inside out and making a mess of my truck. It is an awesome rack, very HD, Huge (it covers the entire cab). My only issue is the paint. I would love to copy this design in SS all welded w/ no bolts. I am considering replacing it with one of their new Aluminum racks, the Pro IV, but they seem to only be offered in 155" lengths. I need a 172" for my Quad Cab GMC with an 8' bed. All in all as steel racks go, these are probably the best mass produced racks out there.


----------

